# The 389..



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

I swear I could look at this engine all day.
More pics to come.
Working on wiring the dash today. Twisting
myself into a pretzel getting under there...


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yep, tri-powers are sweet!


----------

